# Popper for whiting



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

hey guys
i hav heard that there r good whiting caught on poppers in the mackay region. i was wndering if i cud get some advice on how to use poppers? and how to catch whiting on them. because i wud love to go out and catch a nice fresh feed of whitin.
thx guys
walker


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

thx mate. it help me out alot i mite go in for a bit of a popper session this arvo.
thx heaps 
walker


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey mate, haven't had a great deal of success with poppers for whiting but others have had success on small clear poppers worked with a constant 'bloop bloop' action, there are quite a few videos on youtube which should give you some ideas. Also keep an eye on the trip reports section as I have found going out fishing with people is the best way to learn.


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

oh is it? well i hav to find some1 to go wif then.. but my yak is too shame to show people in the akff cuz its a plastic tonker toy basically..


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

A picture's worth a thousand words, found this on YouTube 



 or there's this one 



 .


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

thx for the video mate i will have to go out and try some poppers when the weather fines up.


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

for some reason it wont let me upload my image files... how do u get images??


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

true true.. ummm so fast retrieve? and bloop i went and had a go yesterday and they make a lot of splash but its not a bloop...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Fast, continuous, jerky retrieve. Don't stop. A bloop is not as important as little spirts of water in front of the popper. What you're aiming at is something that looks like a scared prawn skitting along the surface.

If Squidder, Craig450 or Pescado give you advice then listen to them, not me  .


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

oh ok thx guys i will just have to wait for the bloody wheather to clear up... its been non stop showers in mackay


----------



## Walker (Sep 14, 2010)

thx for the video im yet to get some good whether grr


----------



## phil (Sep 3, 2009)

Ive found the "walk the dog" style of pencil surface lures work for me, 5cm with a clear belly and green top or purple but im down on the south coast of nsw so that could be irrelevant to you. Good luck with it, youl never forget your first fish on any surface lure!!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

i have recently tried this with the rack poppers from srikepro and jaz zappas (a popping walk the dog minnow) the zappas are $11.50 from mo tackle and on its first cast caught my pb whiting of 43cm though the only thing caught that session


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

What leaders do others run for poppers, I was using FC but remember ages ago I read somewhere that mono is better for poppers and surface walk the dog style lures as it doesn't sink?


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

bundyboy said:


> What leaders do others run for poppers, I was using FC but remember ages ago I read somewhere that mono is better for poppers and surface walk the dog style lures as it doesn't sink?


I use mono leaders for everything. I saw a video about the stiffer line doesn't allow the popper or stick bait to swing over the line when you work the lure the way a limp line does. I use a clinch knot instead of a loop for the same reason. Check this out, 



 . I really don't know what the benefit of flouro is so I don't bother with it.


----------

